# I have a bird dog!!!!!



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't even have words to explain how excited I am!! He was worried about how timid she was at first when she got there but I knew once she settled in it just might take some time. Jerry moved at a very slow just to make sure he didn't push her and she was comfortable along the way. This is the outcome


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The little girl who lives next door to me once said (when we were talking about why Willie hunts all the time)... "It's in his blood, isn't it!" I thought that was pretty insightful for an eight-year-old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sweeeet. This opens up a whole new world for you to share with her.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> Sweeeet. This opens up a whole new world for you to share with her.


I know I am so excited... also because my husband and I will do it together. She will go back in the fall for a refresher course and Sky will be dropped off for her training as well. I have missed her like crazy but knowing she is in good hands and knowing this will give her a more fulfilled life has taken away a some of the pain... I know we will be reconnected soon and can't wait for those slobbery kisses!!! I am such a proud momma but could never have done this on my own... It owe it all to Jerry and Cookie and of course Koda


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fantastic !!!!!!! all of us have a V in our lives - you just crossed the road - now you are part of their life - prey driven - what they were bred 4 - life just got better 4 both of you !!!!


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Yay Koda!


----------

